# Tunnel Portal



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

I created a portal inspired by this on the White Pass RR:









1970s Man is waiting outside the portal...better than inside.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice Chas!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks Good! Keep posting updated photos as you work on the rest of the scenery.


----------



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for the encouragement! This is my first attempt at RR modeling so there's lots to learn! I'll move my updates to the Indoor Layout category. I'll start a White Pass Indoor Layout thread.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool, want to see more

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Have you run a passenger car through it?
My first portal wasn't as pretty as yours and less so after I opened it up with a chainsaw!
Looks nice, good to see Charlie Bronson, the younger.
John


----------



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

I have not done a test run yet. My plan is to have the White Pass LGB gang car run this section on dcc. You can see I had to modify the mountain on the left side and I need to shorten the portal just a bit to be able to slide it partially inside. Someone pointed out that the lunber looks a little light duty. I agree and I may make another with 1/2" square posts and thicker and wider roof and wall boards too. Charles Bronson, ha!


----------

